# Acidic substrate



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

For some of the harder plants like tonina fluvialitilis and other tonina plants, I noticed they need acidic substates to grow. I never did add the peat under the substate but the I heard some substrates are naturally acidic. 

What are these substates? I have flourite, will that be ok?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm not really sure if an acidic substrate is really needed but since you asked, Aquasoil and Florabase are the two commercial products that come to mind. Anything with peat (i.e. potting soil) will generally be acidic in nature. 

I'm pretty sure most of the commercially available substrates, including Flourite are pH neutral. Some regular gravel, I think the PetSmart brand, actually becomes alkaline if the coating comes off. I think TrenaC had issues with this at one time.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

Really? Do u think it will do good with flourite only?

Well I was thinking of getting ADA aquasoil for these plants. But they are planted in my flourite right now and I'm in the process of getting dry ferts.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

You can mix the Aqua soil in with your existing Flourite without any problems but I'd go
with the least expensive option and just add the peat moss or coir depending on what 
fish you have in the tank.

- Brad


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

yeah i was going to put peat moss under it, but i was too lazy to redo my 29 gal tank. 

is it possible just to put it in one spot?


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Actually there's a better way to add peat moss than putting it in the substrate as it breaks down
over time and clouds the water and filter if you didn't bury it at the bottom.

Add it to your pre-mix water, get a large quantity of peat - a gallon or more in a different bucket.
Boil it so that it sinks, stuff it in a pillow case, and place it in the bucket and use an air pump to
aerate it. That way you can mix it with your normal pre-mix water and test it until it's as soft
as you want before you put it in you tanks.

Remember to get peat without ferts or additives tho.

- Brad


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

thanks for the advice brad but in NYC I have soft water to begin with and I'm not aiming to lower my ph.

Those types of plants require a substrate that has a slightly acidic ph for the roots to grow well. Plants like their roots to be in a slight acidic enviroment so that it can absorb nutrients at the optimum.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

MartialTheory said:


> thanks for the advice brad but in NYC I have soft water to begin with and I'm not aiming to lower my ph.
> 
> Those types of plants require a substrate that has a slightly acidic ph for the roots to grow well. Plants like their roots to be in a slight acidic enviroment so that it can absorb nutrients at the optimum.


True but I'm thinking the advice would be the same since your substrate will slowly accumulate the
nutrients from the peat moss water mix over time.

- Brad


----------

